# Black gold 5 pin rush sight



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

Take your first pin walk up to the ten yard mark sight it in from there for your left and right. If shooting left move sights to the left this is called chasing your arrow. Shoot right move yo the right once you get that then if not extremely high or low step back to 20yds chase arrow with elevation. Shoot high move sight up or just the pin. The trick is trying to get your setup all in the middle. Sometimes it works some bows it doesn't. What I mean by that is your top pin thru bottom pin should sit in center of housing then the fine adjustment on the elevation should be center or just a little of center either up or down. The left and right adjustment samething. Shoot enough at 10 and 20 yds shoot strings in then after 50 shots look up on here how to do a very simple French Modified Walk back tune and you will be shooting like a champ in no time. Great move getting rid of factory strings right off the bat imo.
Also bow must be perfectly tuned doing the Modified French tune and all Axis on your sight should be leveled.read Grasshopper read.


----------



## esiegel91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks man that doesn't sound too bad at all I thought I'd be messing with this thing for weeks


----------

